# Samantha 2010 WDC Schutzhund-Obedience (video w/8 yr old girl)



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Initially when I watched I just thought the dog was HUGE!!





 
And here I was thinking Schtuzhund was so hard, and 8 yr old can do it! :wild:


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

was there and saw this outstanding performance! Quite the poised little showman! Very nice, well trained dog, and little girl coached by her father and T Floyd....

Sad to say, her mother passed away a few weeks ago.........very sad....her parents are well known in the Schutzhund world...

Lee


----------

